# eyes



## jiujitsu77 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just gave the Rubicon some eyes. I got these from Rukind covers on eBay for $20 shipped.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's sick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dude I like tht!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

